# Futaba 4 PK



## Lucky Lance

I've got a FUTABA 4 PK that I think is not getting 100% throttle. I have had the experts at F!4 work on my car, I have had my motor re-timed or timed, I have had my speedo checked and re-checked. I've even ran 2 different kinds on the same day.. I have taken every piece of advice about my car, and even tried a couple other cars. No matter who helps me, what car or motor I run, what ride height, springs, rollout, etc. etc. I always get 51 laps. I have tried every piece of advise that everyone is helping me with, and I'm ALWAYS getting 51 laps. It's like the radio is limiting the throttle to 80-85%. I do not know if I've got something set on the radio wrong, so I'm asking for any and all help you can give me. The ATL says 120% throttle and the main screen says 100%, which is where everyone say's it should be set. Are there any other throttle settings like linear, or whatever that I might have set wrong on the radio. The E-main just isn"t where I want to be...GO FAST (atleast I hope I can) TURN LEFT...LUCKY:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man

Every ESC I have seen for a long time has an indication when it gets to full throttle. For instance with a Tekin RS, all the LEDs are blinking. That tells you that the ESC is seeing full throttle.

When you match the ESC to the radio, even if your TX is not sending the equivalent of a full throttle PWM signal, the ESC will read whatever it is and *use that* as full throttle. For instance, you could have your throttle EPA turned down to 90% and if you match the ESC to the radio, the ESC will do full throttle when it sees the 90% PWM signal.

So if you match the ESC to your 4PK, you do not have the excuse that the radio is not going to full throttle.


----------



## DOUGHBOY

Lucky can you match the fast guys in your lap with a single fast lap?

Say the fastest guy in you class can run a bunch of 3.3's up front and fall off to a 3.5 by the end can you run any 3.3's???


----------



## Lucky Lance

*This seems wrong*

I have an old 3 pk and a new 4 pk... On the 4 pk, when you go to the menu's and find ADJST...(Scroll to ADJST) this is where you'll see the words STEERING and THROTTLE....jog over to the right towards throttle...hit the jog.. and the word NUETRAL appears...Now this is where it gets wierd...On my 4 PK the NEUTRAL reads 19%...On my old3 PK the NEUTRAL reads 0%..Then, if I pull the trigger on the 4 PK...the NUETRAL reading goes up to 99%...BUT if I do the same operation on the 3 PK...Then when I pull the trigger, I get 122%..so I guess it kinda makes me feel like the 4 PK is only getting 100% throttle, but the 3 PK is getting 122%...THAT'S a BIG difference, and could be the difference between 4.5 second laps and 4.8 second laps.. Could somebody try this proceedure on their 4 PK just so I can compare apples to apples. If you don't understand how to perform this proceedure, PLEASE call me, I am DESPERATE...319-215-0048 later in the day, because I work 3rd shift


----------



## Dpreston

Hey bro, if your on a mamba you can SEE the throttle calibration number on your throttle band, then compaire to another racers number. It on the bottom right of the mamba software i believe. Hope this helps


----------



## KOZ

Try a master reset on your 4pk,and start all over with your settings. 

Have you had your stuff on a chassis dyno and compared you're numbers with a known upfront fast guy numbers,that would eliminate your transmitter,esc settings,motor,rollout,etc.. and would tell you it's obviously it's with car set-up and or driver. 
If your talking .1's than you have a major issue,if you're talking .01's,and .001's than you're close.

The ADJUSTER that you are talking about is for checking the internal throw of the transmitter and just telling you it is in range..I just pulled my 4pksr out and checked it.. as long as your 100% or better ,you're in range within the transmitter parameters,and it lets you know by saying "SUCCESSFUL"..


----------



## REH

I would say problem isn't with your radio. If you set your speedo to the radio whatever the radio is already set at. The speedo thinks that is wide open. Have you looked at your lap times compared to other faster racers? 51 laps doesn't tell anything. 51 4.03, 51 4.00 etc. A lap is alot to make up most times. Especially in the truck class.


----------



## mr_meat68

ive had issues with my 4pk twice now. its the throttle pot in the radio thats bad. go into your menu and put in on srv view and you can see what its doing on the display. i talked to futabe about this and i told them their parts are junk. they said i must have gotten dirt in it. funny cause it sat in my hauler bag for months nowhere near dirt and dust. i gotta send mine in again and am using a friends 3pk for now. pretty expensive radio full of cheap pos parts.

cory


----------



## Lucky Lance

*koz reh*

I've had the owners of the F 14 check out my F 14. They made some real good adjustments, but once again I'm stuck on 51 laps. I also had a guy adjust my timing for AMP draw, and re-check my ROLL-OUT. He even told me that I could add 2 teeth, but once again I got 51 laps... As far as lap times, I'm running consitant 4.7's with any speedo, vehicle, set-up, battery, motor etc. The TOP drivers are running 4.3- 4.4 range. The thing I'm most upset about is the fact that I'm barely beating a guy with an L4 SLIDER, with a PLASTIC center shock, and a shock mount that is way low compared to today's tech, yet I've got MAJOR $ invested in my car and radio....I've even went on the F 14 web site and followed the 17.5 TRUCK drivers set-up...I admit I am not the most percise driver, but I certainly don't feel that I'm really that bad. I'm tearing my hair out to solve this problem! I will probably try the 3 PK receiver and radio at my next race just to see if it makes any difference....


----------



## DOUGHBOY

What receiver are you using with your 4pk.. Brand and model number ????


----------



## tmckinney

Yeah I saw you running. You were just majorly flat. Car didnt seem bad though.


----------



## DOUGHBOY

mr_meat68 said:


> ive had issues with my 4pk twice now. Its the throttle pot in the radio thats bad. Go into your menu and put in on srv view and you can see what its doing on the display. I talked to futabe about this and i told them their parts are junk. They said i must have gotten dirt in it. Funny cause it sat in my hauler bag for months nowhere near dirt and dust. I gotta send mine in again and am using a friends 3pk for now. Pretty expensive radio full of cheap pos parts.
> 
> Cory


this makes no sense.. I tried following your instruction but i dont see an srv view.. I would like to help you lucky i just dont see it


----------



## DOUGHBOY

I got it servo view


----------



## bertottius

DOUGHBOY said:


> I got it servo view


How do you get into servo view?


----------



## bertottius

Ok I got into it. Mine doesn't go all the way to the end. It get's to about 85-90%. Does this mean I am NOT getting full throttle?


----------



## DOUGHBOY

Not sure how this will help you but i just put mine into servo mode and pulled full throttle and mine went all the way up to the line just before the end.. Mine goes to the left when i pull the trigger and there is four total lines. Center line (where it starts) then a partial hash mark ( 50% throttle) then another full hash mark (full throttle) then there is one more hash mark past that about 1/8" away from full throttle but mine doesnt go to that mark.. 

I am confident that my settings are just fine my car was a rocket the last time it was ran!!


----------



## bertottius

DOUGHBOY said:


> Not sure how this will help you but i just put mine into servo mode and pulled full throttle and mine went all the way up to the line just before the end.. Mine goes to the left when i pull the trigger and there is four total lines. Center line (where it starts) then a partial hash mark ( 50% throttle) then another full hash mark (full throttle) then there is one more hash mark past that about 1/8" away from full throttle but mine doesnt go to that mark..
> 
> I am confident that my settings are just fine my car was a rocket the last time it was ran!!


Mine goes to the right but goes to just beyond the second to last line. I wonder if it matters which side it goes to


----------



## Lucky Lance

*51 laps*

I've been told that the problem may be my driving style... I just can't believe that I'm a PERFECT 51 lap driver no matter what the situation, IE car, set-up, battery pack, motor, shock springs or whatever...Otherwise I would be better then I am now! Or atleast I should think I would...Look at your percentage on the adjst page at the NEITRAL area, what percentage does your FULL THROTTLE read...Mine reads 99%, but the 3 PK reads 122% and I am TOTALLY confused as to why this is...I guess I'm thinking that if mine would read 122%, then I would run those 2 or 3 tenths that I seem to need. THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HUMM?


----------



## bertottius

Lucky Lance said:


> I've been told that the problem may be my driving style... I just can't believe that I'm a PERFECT 51 lap driver no matter what the situation, IE car, set-up, battery pack, motor, shock springs or whatever...Otherwise I would be better then I am now! Or atleast I should think I would...Look at your percentage on the adjst page at the NEITRAL area, what percentage does your FULL THROTTLE read...Mine reads 99%, but the 3 PK reads 122% and I am TOTALLY confused as to why this is...I guess I'm thinking that if mine would read 122%, then I would run those 2 or 3 tenths that I seem to need. THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HUMM?


Not sure where that is on the menu. Can you point me in the right direction? I will check mine and we can compare.


----------



## DOUGHBOY

I think he is talking about his epa. (end point adjustment) not sure what to tell you lance.. Mine is at 100% my 3pk was at 100% and never had that problem.. As much as i didnt want to say it i was thinking driving style as well but its kind of a dick move to say that but it looks like someone already did... 


See if one of the fast guys in your class will let you run laps behid them and talk you through there lap.. I.e. When and where they get out of the throttle, for how long, how quick they get back into full throttle and so on.. Try to dig as much out of them as possible


----------



## Lucky Lance

*bertotlius*

Look at the first post on page 1 and you'll see how i get to ADJST and NUETRAL area on my radio. 
This question is totally different, but I've just got to know... How many of you that are responding to this thread set your STEERING SPEEDS to any other setting then 100/100. I have had the FAST guy at my local track set my radio STEERING SPEED on 65/60 and my D/R (which is on the main screen) to about 26%. I tried driving like this, but I went out and HIT EVERYTHING INCLUDING THE PACE CAR ( lol ) I am a CRANK THE WHEEL to the left as hard as I can style of driver, and when the servo response felt so SLOW to my style of driving, my car goes wam -bam -thank you mam! 
I guess I was wondering, if I reset my radio STEERING SPEED to 65/60 and set my D/R at a MUCH LOWER RATE ( say around 10 ) would It make my style of driving work in my favor? And, if I set my radio like this, and I was able to drive it, would having my D/R set that low affect my laps times negetively or possitively. I can't help but notice that the guys on the F-14 site have their STEERING SPEEDS at around 65/60 and their D/R at about 24-26, and I'm wondering if this is the solution to gaining those few tenths that I LONG FOR. I also noticed that they have a SOFT TOUCH on the wheel that my style of driving simply doesn't have, that's why I'm hoping that if I set my D/R at 10% maybe that will help my style...


----------



## bertottius

Lucky Lance said:


> Look at the first post on page 1 and you'll see how i get to ADJST and NUETRAL area on my radio.
> This question is totally different, but I've just got to know... How many of you that are responding to this thread set your STEERING SPEEDS to any other setting then 100/100. I have had the FAST guy at my local track set my radio STEERING SPEED on 65/60 and my D/R (which is on the main screen) to about 26%. I tried driving like this, but I went out and HIT EVERYTHING INCLUDING THE PACE CAR ( lol ) I am a CRANK THE WHEEL to the left as hard as I can style of driver, and when the servo response felt so SLOW to my style of driving, my car goes wam -bam -thank you mam!
> I guess I was wondering, if I reset my radio STEERING SPEED to 65/60 and set my D/R at a MUCH LOWER RATE ( say around 10 ) would It make my style of driving work in my favor? And, if I set my radio like this, and I was able to drive it, would having my D/R set that low affect my laps times negetively or possitively. I can't help but notice that the guys on the F-14 site have their STEERING SPEEDS at around 65/60 and their D/R at about 24-26, and I'm wondering if this is the solution to gaining those few tenths that I LONG FOR. I also noticed that they have a SOFT TOUCH on the wheel that my style of driving simply doesn't have, that's why I'm hoping that if I set my D/R at 10% maybe that will help my style...


I slowed my sterign way down to 65/65 and my d/r at 27. Seems to be easier to drive and slightly faster.


----------



## Lucky Lance

*Drive*

Just how long did it take you to learn how to drive this way? I am a CRANK THE WHEEL type driver, I tried this and I hit every wall in site!


----------



## bertottius

Lucky Lance said:


> Just how long did it take you to learn how to drive this way? I am a CRANK THE WHEEL type driver, I tried this and I hit every wall in site!


Not terribly long at all. It actually made me drive smoother. I've been racing RC since 1988 so, I'm kind of used to driving all different ways.


----------



## DOUGHBOY

Your steering speed and your dual rate are two totally different things.. Your steering speed is obvious it controls the speed of your servo and then the speed of your servo back to center..

Your d/r controls how far your servo will turn click to click.. Too see what i mean turn your car on and your radio on. Then turn your wheel all the way one direction and while you have it turned raise your dual rate and your wheels will start going further away from center.. 


Hope this helps..


----------



## Lucky Lance

*D/r*

I have had my D/R turned down to 25%, but have found no improvement on lap times, I think that having the steering speed lowered too or atleast I hope -that this would make up those PRESIOUS tenths.. I'm just asking for confirmation on this matter...I guess I feel that if the PRO'S are using this TECHNIQUE that it oviously makes a difference in their favor...Then I guess I'll need the whole track to myself, and a GOOD BUMPER, to re-learn how to drive using this method...Also just curious...What would happen if I turned down the steering speed, but left the D/R at a higher %...Would this help my style of driving that I currently use? And if it does work, would this help BITE INTO a few of those tenths that I seem to need?


----------



## DOUGHBOY

you should set your d/r just high enough to make make a smooth radius around the corners at your track that way you can drive click to click.. you wont always want to drive click to click but it is a good learning tool so you car doesnt drive to twitchy.. the track i race at now has very sharp turns since its a small bull ring and my d/r is set at around 39-40 but if i am on a larger track say like the snowbirds i would have it set around 26-28.. 


you said something like your d/r is set at 10points which seams insanely low unless you were running on like a velo style track!!


----------



## Lucky Lance

*Re-thought*

My local track also has SHARP turns, so I re-thought my settings and put them right at the same point that you use ( 40 ). I hope to get some track time WITHOUT any others so I can go slowly and get faster as I learn...This should be easy at the track, because I ALWAYS get there very early...I'll keep you all in the loop as to how I come out after Wednesday night... All you fellow Hobby Talkers are so GGRREEAATT at giving GOOD advise..ThanKs LUCKY


----------



## mr_meat68

srv view just shows you how much your steering and throttle move up and down throughout its range. epa will adjust the endpoint and you'll be able to see it on the sliders. if it doesnt go all the way up go into mc adjust and recalibrate your steering and throttle. there is a percentage in the manual that it can reach before you send it in for repair.

when my throttle pot took a crap the throttle slider jumped all over the place showing me i never got full throttle. who knows how long it was like that. sent it in got it fixed, it took a crap again and its on its way back now.

but from the sound of it, it seams you're a new racer. follow along with the other racers at the track and you should pick it up in about 5-6 years lol.


----------



## jgullo53

Lance what track are you running at? if you go there weekly and they post the results take a look at them too. if all your laptimes are really close then it could be a setup or as you suspect a radio issue, but if your laptimes are all .4 off of eachother, it could be how your driving your car, no im not mocking your driving im just saying there could be more to it than equipment. if your track has really really super sharp steering like you say then i would try to get to a track that has nice sweeping turns, those are easier to drive and can help narrow down your search on the car issues!!!


----------



## warwagon

*4pk*

Hey I know exactly what you are saying about the throttle and you are correct If you are leaveing the neutral at 19%. What you have to do is move the trigger toward brake till you get zero set it while holding the trigger. It will take a few trys to get it as it is ackward holding trigger still and pushing buttons. your throttle % will go up and your brake % will go down. ( who needs brakes rite). Hope this helps. Jimmy D.


----------



## jdearhart

If it were me, I'd do as Koz suggested and do a master reset first. Then, go through the "ADJST" menu and reset the throttle pot. Next, rebind the radio to the receiver and set your end points at 120, which I think is maxed out. I run my dual rate on 30. I'd start there. Reset your speedcontrol to the radio. This way, you're starting fresh on everything. 

I'd also ask one of the fast guys to drive your car and see what they think.


----------



## Lucky Lance

*My car*

I had help with my car tonight and it went from 55 laps to 59, but the guy who was helping said it still dug into the corners. He held the led the hole race but there were 2 guys faster then him that just couldn't quite get the inside on the corners to make the pass... I hope that the next time I'm at the track that he can help me more to figure out the digging. One of the guys came from about 2/3rds a lap down and caught my car, so I know it still needs work.. Thanks for all your advise, I will re-set the radio and speedo just as a percaution. GO FAST TURN LEFT Lance:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## bertottius

Lucky Lance said:


> I had help with my car tonight and it went from 55 laps to 59, but the guy who was helping said it still dug into the corners. He held the led the hole race but there were 2 guys faster then him that just couldn't quite get the inside on the corners to make the pass... I hope that the next time I'm at the track that he can help me more to figure out the digging. One of the guys came from about 2/3rds a lap down and caught my car, so I know it still needs work.. Thanks for all your advise, I will re-set the radio and speedo just as a percaution. GO FAST TURN LEFT Lance:wave::thumbsup:


4 laps? That's a nice gain! :thumbsup: Stick with it. You'll grab another lap or so.


----------



## Lucky Lance

*4 laps*

I thought alot about the races last night, and the fact that my truck gained 4 laps by the A-main,( which was the only main by the way) but I also realized that all the guys in the A-main had started out with the same lap counts- 55,and ended like I did -59. I think part of my 4 lap sgain was caused by the track getting warmer and alot faster. Just like everybody else's truck did... I still think the car needs work...and I'm still going to try the other radio. I'll keep you all posted...I know it's not the NUT BEHIND THE WHEEL because I had one of our TOP drivers run it all night..


----------



## jgullo53

well thats good to hear that at least you are on the same page as everyone else is!!!


----------



## Lucky Lance

*no gain*

I guess I feel that I actually didn't make any gaiins if the track just got faster, and because all other racers were faster each heat too! I mean I was the same speed as the other gouy each heat...


----------



## mcarson25

Is your throttle end point at a 100 percent or max of 120 percent?


----------



## DOUGHBOY

Well now that we got you up to speed this brings up a new question.. If your epa is set at 100% are you getting everything out of your speedo or would you have to set it to 120% to get everything out of it????


----------



## jdearhart

It depends. If he set the EPA at 120, then set his speedo and backed the EPA down, then no, he's not. If he set his EPA at 100 and then set the speedo to that EPA, then yes, he is.


----------



## Lucky Lance

*52*

Oh my, I actually got off the 51 lap jinkx and ran 52 laps. I geared my car DOWN a couple teeth from where everyone says ROLLOUT should be, and I gained 1 lap. I will try another tooth or so next race. I may have a high rpm rotor in the motor that needs a lower rollout. I've got an AMP draw and RPM meter on order from Hobby King, maybe that will give me a few clues...


----------



## Berrymartin

I guess I feel that I actually didn't make any gaiins,Thanks for all your advise


----------

